# LIGHTROOM CRASH ON STARTUP



## Hobbyei (Sep 24, 2010)

I see many people have my exact problem. Suddenly, Lightroom (any version) (mine is 2.7) crashes on startup with the following: Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
 Application Name:	lightroom.exe
 Application Version:	2.7.'.2
 Application Timestamp:	4bb3'fdc
 Fault Module Name:	StackHash_f3da
 Fault Module Version:	6.'.6''2.18''5
 Fault Module Timestamp:	49e'421d
 Exception Code:	c''''374
 Exception Offset:	'''''''''''aef37
 OS Version:	6.'.6''2.2.2.'.768.3
 Locale ID:	1'33
 Additional Information 1:	f3da
 Additional Information 2:	eaad95'313ccd1a639'fb9cb5de5933f
 Additional Information 3:	'154
 Additional Information 4:	2fb51b7ee989e'f27ec2c6a1bcf63871

No one has a solution that I can find in this Forum .. deleting the preferences file doesn' work either.  
I'm calling out one more time.... anyone have a final solution here?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Generally speaking, applications (including Lightroom) don't suddenly start crashing on startup without some underlying reason....though often it can be difficult to discover what has changed to cause this....a Windows Update, a driver update, a conflicting application. There are many potential causes, so don't be confused into thinking that there is one cause and one solution.

However, before doing anything too drastic it would be useful to check that the problem isn't happening through some form of catalog corruption. To do this, press and hold the Ctrl key when starting Lightroom, and in the dialog box that appears you could check the box to "Test integrity of this catalog", then click on Continue to see what the result is. If LR crashes again, repeat this startup procedure but this time select "Create New Catalog" and see if Lightroom starts properly with the new empty catalog.....if it DOES, this may mean you have a corrupt catalog and you need to be thinking about trying your catalog backups, assuming you have them. However if this also results in LR crashing I would venture to suggest that LR is a victim rather than a villain in this situation.

In your situation I would then be trying to think back to when the problem started and if I had made any system changes just before, or if any updates had been applied just before. If I couldn't think of any, the first thing I would try would be to uninstall Lightroom, reboot, then reinstall it. If this does the trick, great....but if not the next thing I would try would be to setup a new user account, logon to that account and then see what happens when trying to start Lightroom. If that works, it would tell me that my user profile is corrupt and needs to be fixed. If it doesn't work, i.e. Lightroom still crashes on startup under either account profile, then I would be thinking in terms of an OS fresh install.

However, that's a little way down the road and you could check a few of these suggestions first. Maybe some of our other users will have other suggestions also.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 24, 2010)

[quote author=Hobbyei link=topic=1113'.msg749'7#msg749'7 date=1285326787]
I see many people have my exact problem. Suddenly, Lightroom (any version) (mine is 2.7) crashes on startup with the following: Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
 Application Name:	lightroom.exe
 Application Version:	2.7.'.2
 Application Timestamp:	4bb3'fdc
 Fault Module Name:	StackHash_f3da
 Fault Module Version:	6.'.6''2.18''5
 Fault Module Timestamp:	49e'421d
 Exception Code:	c''''374
 Exception Offset:	'''''''''''aef37
 OS Version:	6.'.6''2.2.2.'.768.3
 Locale ID:	1'33
 Additional Information 1:	f3da
 Additional Information 2:	eaad95'313ccd1a639'fb9cb5de5933f
 Additional Information 3:	'154
 Additional Information 4:	2fb51b7ee989e'f27ec2c6a1bcf63871

No one has a solution that I can find in this Forum .. deleting the preferences file doesn' work either.  
I'm calling out one more time.... anyone have a final solution here? 
[/quote]

One of the things I would check if you have not done so already. With LR closed go to your user folder&gt;my pictures&gt;lightroom&gt; and see if there is a "Lightroom catalog.lrcat.lock" file next to your Lightroom catalog file. If there is a .lock file present delete it then try and restart Lightroom again.


----------



## BobCain (Jul 11, 2011)

*Thanks*



TNG said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Generally speaking, applications (including Lightroom) don't suddenly start crashing on startup without some underlying reason....though often it can be difficult to discover what has changed to cause this....a Windows Update, a driver update, a conflicting application. There are many potential causes, so don't be confused into thinking that there is one cause and one solution.
> 
> .............................................



Jim,
Thanks.  I deleted my preference file.  Opened a new catalog and found out it was infact the catalog.  My issue came up after i was trying to import 18,337 photos.  Moving forward I'll import them to a new catalog and after that then my main catalog.

However wondering if there are some best practices for importing photos, not sure the size limitation of the catalog is.

Thanks.
Cain


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 11, 2011)

Cain, not sure I follow what you're saying....could you elaborate a little more. Are you saying that a new empty catalog opens fine, whereas the previous catalog kept crashing? And the crash was apparently caused by trying to import 18337 new photos into your main catalog?

So now you intend to try to import those 18337 photos into the new catalog, and if that works you intend to try to import your main catalog?

If I've got that right, maybe try breaking that huge import into smaller chunks just in case there's a problem there which was causing the application to crash. I don't know what the size limit on a catalog is (I assume you mean how many photos can be in a catalog), but there are people here with catalogs in excess of 100,000 (more than 250,000 in at least one case).


----------



## rcfalcon56 (Nov 26, 2011)

Just wanted to add a thank you for the suggestions listed here. My Lightroom ver 3.5 started crashing on startup today and I was having fits trying to figure out why. I am running a Core i5 2400 processor with 8GB RAM and Windows 7 64 bit OS. My Main Catalog file is not in the Users folder on the same drive as the OS but on a separate hard drive along with some of my photos. The drive is fine. 
Procedurally, here is what I did.
Held ctrl while launching Lightroom from the Start menu. It doesn't work if you do it from a desktop shortcut. I learned this the hard way!
Used my Main Catalog entry with integrity checking for initial troubleshooting. Lightroom crashed on startup again.
Relaunched with ctrl key and created a new catalog. Lightrooom started as normal. 
Imported a backup catalog and closed Lightroom. 
Lightroom started as normal using the imported backup. Closed Lightroom.
Found the .lock file and a journal file and moved them to the recycle bin from where my main catalog file was located
Restarted Lightroom using ctrl key and again attempted original Main Catalog file. Lightroom opened as normal with everything intact. 
I'm not sure what caused the problem but following these steps eliminated it for me. Hopefully they may work for someone else.
Again, thanks for the suggestions here. I'd still be lost without them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi rfalcon56, welcome to the forum!

Well done!  Sounds like you've had a stressful day, but I'm pleased to hear it worked out well in the end.


----------

